# New Spilo Red Ruby



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

i friend some picture of my new spilo red ruby


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice fish








Looks to be in better condition then your last one.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope more pic feeding


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

How big is he?


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

e46markus said:


> How big is he?


4'


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

looks nice....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice replacement!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tank & fish both look awesome.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very looking spilo red ruby


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

thank's my friend


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice RRS. Looks better then the first one.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pickup!...He rocks like a BATHORY concert!...


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hi rayzal
how are you .
fabulous species beautiful colors
I hate to see your other Serrasalmus also

narko


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful fish!!!!


----------

